# 2015 HB Glades Skiff



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great ride....your setup looks complex! LOL


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks, I have a bunch more pictures to post. Yeah I'm kind of a minimalist on my skiffs, I try and keep them fairly simple. Less stuff to break, and trip over.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

First things first the silver thing hanging off the stern had to go. I have been at the mercy of a small carburated yamaha in the past and wanted nothing to do with it. I'm sure it's a good motor but as the saying goes, once bitten twice shy.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Dropped 18 lbs of weight by switching power. Went from a 25 to 30 hp, went from manual tilt to power trim and tilt and moved to to direct injection.

Honestly I'm surprised that yamaha is that far behind the curve on their smaller power.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Nice skiff and engine. I did not know HB put trim tabs on the Glades. My 03 model did ok with out the tabs but that was a different skiff. The cool part will be how shallow you will able to pole with out a lot of effort. Where will you be launching?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

About time you started posting pics. For a minute, I thought you may have already sold the damn thing


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I just could not put a ugly power pole on my Glades. It would have been nice, especially with a manual tilt Tohat fishing solo. But if it was me with the Suki power tilt I would just tilt the engine to stop the boat in shallow Texas water. Most of the time, in the water depth I used the skiff in, this would have worked fine. The light weight engines of that time did not need power tilt. My Glades was hard to control poling solo in wind. I tried everthing from poling stern forward to poling from the bow with a short pole.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

AfterHours2 said:


> About time you started posting pics. For a minute, I thought you may have already sold the damn thing


Lol, it sat in my garage for 3 weeks without seeing the water. Pure torture. I wanted to be able to sell the Yamaha as new with 0 hours. Had to wait for the zuke to come in and also had to find time to get it hung. 

I will be using it in the Lagoon and also in the IRL mostly. The old glades didn't have tabs. This is a larger boat than the original. It's a mash up of the original and the gordon ambush. It's still stupid skinny 4-5 inches, and surprisingly very stable. I was able to confirm no liner, just a double layer of core on the floor.
It goes to ramlin on Tuesday for a removable tongue so I can finally get some of my garage back.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I feel like I can't even afford to look at the pictures


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I recommend seeing if Ramlin will make the entire tongue removable like they do on the Vantage. It's pretty sweet having the whole winch slide out as well making the boat actually longer than the trailer. Plus it gives you something to not bang your shins on in the garage..


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

she's a beaut! Congrats man.

I've heard that gladeskiff's floor flex, but I am assuming it's on the older model? Did you encounter any of that on your skiff?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

AfterHours2 said:


> I recommend seeing if Ramlin will make the entire tongue removable like they do on the Vantage. It's pretty sweet having the whole winch slide out as well making the boat actually longer than the trailer. Plus it gives you something to not bang your shins on in the garage..


I had them do that tongue on my 17.8 whip. It is nice and I may go that route. It's also fairly heavy and hard on your back lifting the whole tongue assembly while trying to line it up. That whole tongue / winch assembly probably weighs a good 60 lbs and it's an awkward lift.

As for the floor flex I notice vibrations but not an obvious flex. That may be the difference in having the double cored floor vs the older version which is likely single core.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

New motor on. Getting a tiller extension and platform from Joe at Carbon Marine next week.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks like a Mini-Whipray….best of luck.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking good man...you should consider putting a big cushy bass chair up front with stick steering on the left and remote engine controls on the right. Then get some of them spider rigs and you'll have the finest stick steer crappie boat in the world. JJ

I guess the engine tilts up ok even with it mounted in the third hole. Sucks they don't make short shafts any longer.


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

thats a beautiful skiff!!!! that is honestly my dream one day. hopefully all the cash i spent in college will pay back and ill be able to get a glades skiff


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Beautiful. Both of those motors are BIA bolt pattern? And the new four strokes have tall cowlings. My buddy had to have a new platform made for his waterman when he went to a 30 Tohatsu.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Yeah I was going to have joe make a carbon fiber chair so I could have a space age crappie rig lol.

Motor tilts up and clears ok, not by much but it clears.

As for the size it's 12 inches narrower than a Whip but 16 inches longer. Side by side I'm not so sure this boat would look mini.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

rhettstark said:


> thats a beautiful skiff!!!! that is honestly my dream one day. hopefully all the cash i spent in college will pay back and ill be able to get a glades skiff


x2! I'm still paying off all that "knowledge" and I graduated 6 years ago


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

el9surf said:


>


She looking sweet


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

simple and sweet, looks good


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

Beautiful boat!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments. Went to ramlin today got the removable tongue installed. 
Should have my tiller extension and platform from Joe at Carbon Marine at the end of the week. More pictures coming.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Took her to ramlin and got the removable tongue installed. My garage is back to being functional.










Next up was whether to power pole micro or not. While they look very useful they are extra holes in the boat that I want to avoid if possible. I had anytide make a clamp on anchor pin bracket. It's fairly low profile and not permanent if I change my mind. Got to use it yesterday and it worked perfectly. Also wrapped the steps in black paracord.










Here she is at the ramp yesterday. No cooperative fish, but got some time poling her around. Got to test out the draft yesterday, finally bottomed out in around 3 -4 inches of water. It was at the point where the foot of my push pole wasn't completely submerged. It's pretty amazing where this thing can go.

Got a new carbon marine casting platform, tibor pole holder, and just waiting on the tiller extension. I replaced the FL numbers with a different font, thanks to lwalker. 










Upcoming projects will include powder coating the rear platform, installing a glassed in coffin box and adding an atlas jack plate and then she will be complete.


----------



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Are you going to build your coffin box or have it built? If so do you know anyone who builds smaller ones?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm going to have hb build it and install it so it looks like it belongs on the boat  Most all of the boat companies or anyone with fiberglass skills can build one. I'm not sure who makes a smaller one.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

el9surf said:


> I'm going to have hb build it and install it so it looks like it belongs on the boat  Most all of the boat companies or anyone with fiberglass skills can build one. I'm not sure who makes a smaller one.


Very nice Surf. I like that you are trying the clamp and pin instead of the power pole. Instead of the coffin box you might think strapped down Yeti with seadek or the Yeti cushion. You may be able to find the light blue Yeti to match the hull. Very versatile set up. HB may have installed phenolic in the hull for the Yeti hardware but if not would need to be done before you mount any hardware. I had the coffin box (uninsulated) and other than a good seat and extra dry storage not very useful and adds weight.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks great. 

If you do the coffin box, spend the extra coin and get it built with a toe kick...very trick lookin'.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

sjrobin said:


> Very nice Surf. I like that you are trying the clamp and pin instead of the power pole. Instead of the coffin box you might think strapped down Yeti with seadek or the Yeti cushion. You may be able to find the light blue Yeti to match the hull. Very versatile set up. HB may have installed phenolic in the hull for the Yeti hardware but if not would need to be done before you mount any hardware. I had the coffin box (uninsulated) and other than a good seat and extra dry storage not very useful and adds weight.


I have been running it with a 45 yeti
as a center seat. I don't have it tied down but it's a pain to load and unload empty. If I add ice or anything else it makes lifting it more difficult. Lifting from the ground isn't an issue, but lifting up chest high and then leaning over to set it in the cockpit is stressful on my back. I'm not too stoked on the idea of drilling hardware into the floor, or having to add backing if it's not in the layup already. The yeti weighs 23 lbs. How much weight would a glassed in coffin box weigh? I can't imagine much more if not the same.










I like the idea of a matching coffin. I don't really walk in the cockpit much, just walk around the gunnels.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Net 30 said:


> Looks great.
> 
> If you do the coffin box, spend the extra coin and get it built with a toe kick...very trick lookin'.


What is the toe kick?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

its that recess under your cabinets to clear your toes, eliminates stubbing them.


and gets the wife closer to the dishes!


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

anytide said:


> its that recess under your cabinets to clear your toes, eliminates stubbing them.
> 
> 
> and gets the wife closer to the dishes!


Looks nice but your going to regret not having a mirco, it's worth the couple holes. I've had both set ups and there's no comparison imho. Enjoy running back and forth


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I can relate on moving the Yeti in and out. I like to ice down a few fish for dinner occasionally so I was usually carrying a cooler plus the coffin box. Made for a crowded floor space for two people. Now I can put drinks and lunch on ice and add a few fish with one container. Yeti Hopper is optional. The coffin box I had was not built to hold ice so you would have to use a fish bag. It was difficult to get all the water out if you did get it wet so I kept it dry. If you want to mount the GPS you might think about mounting to the bulkhead using a Ram mount to swing it up or if you steer stand up mount it on the poling platform with a Ram mount. Maybe an insulated coffin box?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

grovesnatcher said:


> Looks nice but your going to regret not having a mirco, it's worth the couple holes. I've had both set ups and there's no comparison imho. Enjoy running back and forth


The good news is the clamp on can always be removed if I decide to go with the PP micro. Just figured I would give this a shot before jumping the gun.

The plan for the coffin was to make it insulated so it could double as a cooler. I was going to have a small seperate dry section within the rear of the cooler to hold a small agm for the gps.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

el9surf said:


> What is the toe kick?


This was taken from the Osprey 18 Build in the bragging section...looks tits! Use 2/3 as storage the other for a livewell - insulated.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Net 30 said:


> This was taken from the Osprey 18 Build in the bragging section...looks tits! Use 2/3 as storage the other for a livewell - insulated.


Thanks for the picture. I will take the idea into consideration.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

El,

I still have a Frigid Rigid 65qt. Fiberglass cooler that would make a great base for your coffin box.. Hells Bay has used these in the past as the base for an insulated box.. They would cut down the bottom on a radius to match the curvature of your hull, then glass in place..

Mine is available and would save you some coin over HB building one from the ground up.. Mine is like new and stored inside. You would have to have HB or Glasser spray it with Ice Blue Awlgrip to match your hull, but not a big ordeal considering they have to spray anyway when they bond the box to the hull. Mine is guide green in color and already has non-skid on the lid..

PM for details if interested.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

If you glass in an insulated coffin box to use as a cooler you will obviously have to load in and unload all of the food, drink, ice and or fish and ice by hand every time. I prefer lifting a cooler in and out. Also have to clean it in place each time. In my waterman I have an un-insulated guide box for storage and use a Canyon redfish bag for fish. I have a Yeti 45 on the front deck for food, drink and as a casting platform. The fish bag holds ice longer than the yeti.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Honestly I dont bring a lot of gear with me, and can't remember the last time I actually used my yeti for ice. It would however be easier to load ice and food rather that lifting the yeti in and out. It would also be nice to have a dedicated wet storage area.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

You can see an example of the toe kick in the picture showing lwalker's osprey and its coffin box a few posts back


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That very well may be the prettiest thing I've seen that floats.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

Backwater said:


>


I just spit coffee all over my desk.

Awesome ride OP!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Haha nice backwater. That would be funny to have a coffin box shaped like a real coffin. Thanks eagle.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

what up with signature line ?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I saw a similar Blue-on-Blue HB on a trailer, today, in Bradenton. I nearly drove off the side of the road while craning my neck to see. 

Such a gorgeous skiff.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> I saw a similar Blue-on-Blue HB on a trailer, today, in Bradenton. I nearly drove off the side of the road while craning my neck to see.
> 
> Such a gorgeous skiff.


Wait, you're in Bradenton?


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Wait, you're in Bradenton?


Yes, indeed. You?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

duppyzafari said:


> Yes, indeed. You?


Across the river from you.


----------



## Catmandew (Feb 18, 2016)

mine's not insulated, but the under toe kick blue leds look cool.



Dan


----------



## Catmandew (Feb 18, 2016)

added some ss cup holders for the wife


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Catmandew said:


> added some ss cup holders for the wife


My wife says my next skiff will have a box like that with a toilet seat under it! Ha!


----------



## Mani (Mar 19, 2016)

Very nice setup!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Catmandew said:


> mine's not insulated, but the under toe kick blue leds look cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan


Did you make that yourself or did you have it made somewhere?


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

That thing is sweet I'm a big fan of simple!


----------



## Catmandew (Feb 18, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> Did you make that yourself or did you have it made somewhere?


Made it myself.
CMD


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@el9surf - any updates on your skiff? If she needs a home, I have a nice one ready with a well trained owner to care of her.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

coconutgroves said:


> @el9surf - any updates on your skiff? If she needs a home, I have a nice one ready with a well trained owner to care of her.


No updates really, just been fishing when I have a chance. The skiff has been fun so far, it's a really easy boat to fish by myself. It goes anywhere there is water for the most part. Haven't messed with the prop yet, seeing 30 mph out of the stock aluminum prop. I'm sure I could get a few more mph but the cost of a stainless for what you end up getting in performance hasn't motivated me to make the change yet. I will try and post some new pics up soon.

I will keep your offer in mind. I do miss the open water capability of a larger skiff to some degree. I really need 2 boats, the glades and a marquesa and I will be set.


----------



## JPlamb (Apr 3, 2016)

Can you comment on the stability when on the poling platform? It looks a little higher than some of the older models i've seen, which leads me to think the angle might be a little bit weird when pushing.

Also, what kind of range are you getting out of it with the 30?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

JPlamb said:


> Can you comment on the stability when on the poling platform? It looks a little higher than some of the older models i've seen, which leads me to think the angle might be a little bit weird when pushing.
> 
> Also, what kind of range are you getting out of it with the 30?



This skiff is wider than the original glades skiff, it's plenty stable. No wierd angle, it poles just fine. As for the 30 zuke I honestly have no idea on fuel consumption. I fill it up once every few months. If I'm on a quarter tank of gas I can still get a few fishing trips out of it. I haven't had a reason to figure out its consumption.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Beautiful skiff...looks like the perfect winter / neg low tool for creeping into those redfish and snook hidey holes...


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Wow, great looking skiff! I see pics of the skiff in the garage. how long is it overall on the trailer? I like the removable tongue idea, hadn't seen that before


----------

